# Das "Glücksrad" dreht sich wieder



## SteveJ (22 Juni 2022)

"Geh aufs Ganze" hat bereits den Weg zurück auf die Bildschirme gefunden. "Der Preis ist heiß" auch. 
Der Retrotrend im deutschen Fernsehen geht aber weiter. 

So bringt RTLzwei mit der Gameshow "Das Glücksrad" einen weiteren TV-Klassiker zurück. 
An den altbekannten Regeln soll sich im Grunde nichts ändern, sehr wohl aber an der Moderation des Formats.

Die beiden aus den 90er-Jahren bekannten "Glücksrad"-Dreher *Peter Bond* und *Frederic Meisner* werden ebenso wenig wieder mit von der Partie sein wie die ehemalige Buchstaben-Fee *Maren Gilzer*. 
Da Jan Hahn, der von 2016 bis 2018 bereits durch eine Neuauflage der Show bei RTLplus geführt hatte, inzwischen viel zu früh verstorben ist, erwartet die Zuschauerinnen und Zuschauer ein komplett neues Moderationsteam. 
Nun ja, jedenfalls fast komplett. 

Comedian und "Quatsch Comedy Club"-Gründer *Thomas Hermanns* übernimmt den Job am Rad. 
Die Aufgabe, die Buchstaben an der Ratewand umzudrehen, fällt hingegen keiner Geringeren als *Sonya Kraus* zu. 

Für sie bedeutet der Einsatz tatsächlich ein kleines Déjà-vu. 
Nachdem Gilzer 1998 beim "Glücksrad" ausgestiegen war, war Kraus schon einmal für rund vier Jahre in die Rolle der Assistentin bei der Show geschlüpft...
Die 48-Jährige kann sich somit auf die Rückkehr an ihre alte Wirkungsstätte freuen. 

Erst recht, da sie derzeit feiern kann, ein zweites Leben geschenkt bekommen zu haben. 
Nach ihrer Brustkrebs-Diagnose befindet sich Kraus inzwischen kontinuierlich auf dem Weg der Besserung, an dem sie ihre Fans in den sozialen Netzwerken regelmäßig teilhaben lässt. 

Quellen: n-tv, TV Spielfilm, Stern, Bild


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Die Sender trauen sich momentan wirklich an gar nix Neues mehr, deswegen werden die ganzen "ollen Kamellen" wieder aus der Versenkung geholt.



SteveJ schrieb:


> "Geh aufs Ganze" hat bereits den Weg zurück auf die Bildschirme gefunden.


War das nicht nur ne einmalige Sache? Ich meine, da irgendwie sowas gelesen zu haben...



SteveJ schrieb:


> "Der Preis ist heiß" auch.


Zufällig einmal gesehen, aber der Moderator ist da völlig fehl am Platz... Kons kann's - nicht.



SteveJ schrieb:


> Jan Hahn (...) inzwischen viel zu früh verstorben


Ja, leider.


----------



## Punisher (22 Juni 2022)

Ich kann's nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Austin (22 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Die Sender trauen sich momentan wirklich an gar nix Neues mehr, deswegen werden die ganzen "ollen Kamellen" wieder aus der Versenkung geholt.
> 
> 
> War das nicht nur ne einmalige Sache? Ich meine, da irgendwie sowas gelesen zu haben...
> ...


Alle privaten Sender scheinen auf dem Retro Trip zu sein.
RTL bringt z.B. jetzt auch eine Neuauflage von RTL Samstag Nacht,Pro7 hat z.B. TV Total etc.

Geh aufs Ganze wird mit dem Draeger und Boschi aus dem FFS weiter gehen und der Preis ist heiß hatte erst kürzlich sein Revival auf RTL (nicht die Billig Kopie von RTLplus,jetzt RTLUp.) mit Harry Wijnvoord und als Walter Freiwald Ersatz den Labermeister Thorsten Schorn.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> der Preis ist heiß hatte erst kürzlich sein Revival auf RTL (...) mit Harry Wijnvoord und als Walter Freiwald Ersatz den Labermeister Thorsten Schorn.


Ach so, nicht gesehen... Der Schorn ist aber inzwischen auch Mädchen für alles bei RTL. Gut, war er vorher beim WDR wohl auch.


----------



## Austin (22 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Ach so, nicht gesehen... Der Schorn ist aber inzwischen auch Mädchen für alles bei RTL. Gut, war er vorher beim WDR wohl auch.


Speziell im WDR Radio bei 1live war der Schorn gefühlt jede Woche auf Sendung.


----------



## didi33 (22 Juni 2022)

Wenn die Privaten schon die Resterampe plündern, was steht uns da demnächst bei den OR bevor. Einer wird gewinnen, Am laufenden Band, Auf Los gehts los, Dalli Dalli usw. Alle moderiert von entweder Kai Pflaume, Gottschalk oder Kerner. Mir grauts.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

didi33 schrieb:


> Dalli Dalli


Hat schon mehrere Neuauflagen hinter sich, NDR, ARD (beide mit Pflaume), ZDF (mit Kerner). Man traut sich ja auch nicht, mal ein neues Gesicht zu bringen...


----------



## Austin (22 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Hat schon mehrere Neuauflagen hinter sich, NDR, ARD (beide mit Pflaume), ZDF (mit Kerner).


Und mit dem heute nicht mehr so bekannten Andreas Türck als werktägliche Show vor einigen Jahren im ZDF.


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

SamoaJoe schrieb:


> Und mit dem heute nicht mehr so bekannten Andreas Türck als werktägliche Show vor einigen Jahren im ZDF.


Echt? Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern...


----------



## Austin (22 Juni 2022)

SissyMFan schrieb:


> Echt? Kann ich mich gar nicht dran erinnern...


Als Beispiel mal das hier:


----------



## SissyMFan (22 Juni 2022)

Hab ich entweder nie gesehen oder erfolgreich vergessen bzw. verdrängt


----------



## Austin (22 Juni 2022)

War/ist wohl auch besser so.


----------



## Big*Ben (22 Juni 2022)

Werde ich nie vergessen, ich nehme ein W wie Victor 😄


----------



## Buster (17 Juli 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Werde ich nie vergessen, ich nehme ein W wie Victor 😄



Gab schon üble Kanditaten da


----------



## Big*Ben (17 Juli 2022)

Buster schrieb:


> Gab schon üble Kanditaten da


Inklusive den Moderatoren Porno-Peter und Apotheken-Rundschau Frederic🤣


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

Ich hab nie kapiert, warum Kandidaten unmittelbar vor der Lösung noch Vokale gekauft haben.

Türkisches Glücksrad: "Ich kaufe ein Ü." Ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping...
Polnisches Glücksrad: "Ich kaufe ein E." Moderator: "Tut mir leid, das gesuchte Wort hat keinen Vokal."

Au weia, ich Rassist, gibt bestimmt einen Shitstorm.


----------



## Claudy (31 Aug. 2022)

Hollywood ist auch nicht viel besser.Warum sonst haben die jetzt auf einmal Magnum neu gedreht und dann auch noch komplett andere Rollen gemacht.Ebenso hasse ich es wenn grosse Filme immer wieder neu gedreht werden statt die schönen alten zu lassen.Auch heute noch sehe ich mir lieber einen Film in Schwarz Weiss an statt diese Neuverfilmungen.Das ist kein Respekt gegenüber den alten und toten Schauspielern.Die ganzen Schauspieler dürften überhaupt da nicht mitmachen.Denn viele alte Schauspieler und Spielerinnen haben dafür gekämpft dass sie nicht mehr so von Hollywood ausgebeutet werden und besser verdienen.Ganz speziell alte Western mit John Wayne,Robert Mitchum und Kirk Douglas usw schaue ich mir lieber ohne farbe an statt diese neuen wo das Blut dann unten am TV heraustropft.Wünsch euch allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Jeaniholic (25 Sep. 2022)

Sonya macht einen guten Eindruck:


Sonya Kraus - Twitter, Instagram, Facebook Collection Sammelthread


----------

